# Side effects/symptoms of IVF drugs



## urchin

I was asked at my horrible horrible end of year review at work today to find out what (if any) side effects of the IVF drugs there are.....so I thought I'd ask here, those who have already gone through a cycle - were there any side effects/ symptoms you noticed? Either physical or emotional

cheers m'dears


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey Hun, just waiting to find out!
Had bad reaction to BCP and apparently the down regging drug makes you hormonal & with night sweats.
Why do your work want to know?
My job has protocols in place through occupational health around stunning and 2ww to ensure non confrontational duties and 4 hour allowance for scans xx


----------



## urchin

thanks for answering Rachel - they want to know because they are trying to work out what work to book in for me. I'm a trainer (staff training not dogs or fitness!) and I have to be reasonably 'together' if I am to train..........so I guess they are trying to decide which courses to give me to teach (i.e. the ones I'm most familiar with rather than those which are a bit more demanding) if I am going to be all over the place


----------



## caline

rachelle1975 said:


> Hey Hun, just waiting to find out!
> Had bad reaction to BCP and apparently the down regging drug makes you hormonal & with night sweats.
> Why do your work want to know?
> My job has protocols in place through occupational health around stunning and 2ww to ensure non confrontational duties and 4 hour allowance for scans xx

Where do you work Rachelle, I think thats brilliant that your employers have that in place. Mine don't give a toss what I am going through and make me feel terrible about needing to swap shifts and having time off when I had OHSS. But thats the NHS for you...


----------



## obe

Hi Urchin, 
I was down regging for 2 weeks on Prostap and now im stimming on Menopur which ive been on for almost a week. I havnt really had anyside effects tbh! I have had a few hot flushes but they only last minutes and feeling abit bloated, but thats it! 
xx


----------



## Anabanana

Hiya

I did a long cycle ivf/icsi last year and found the down regging quite tiring, once I started stimming I felt quite a bit better but by the end you get pretty bloated and sore in the ovary area.

I have just done a short cycle with higher stim drugs from the start and again I've been pretty tired (although able to work most days without a problem) I had a couple of really bad headaches and had to drink HEAPS of water... which means lots of peeing too!

With the pick up I needed a few days off, feeling like i've been punched in the belly...

Hope this helps

AB


----------



## Lilly147

Hi
With the down regulation drugs experienced hot flushes, night sweats, headaches and heart palpitations, with the menopur I experienced quite a lot of bloating and felt quite uncomfortable (this was once the follicles started growing). Towards the end of using the nasal spray I had quite a sore nose inside. I put on a fair bit of weight (about a stone) once I started with the injections. I also had a lot of anxiety (when i went for the egg collection the nurse said this was because of the drugs, but was definitely very nervous and anxious - had previously put it down to part of the process etc...). For me the side effects were not half as bad as I feared and were nowhere near as bad (mood swing wise) as I had with Clomid.
Totally agree with Anabanana about lots of water helping.
Hope this helps and wishing you lots of luck
x


----------



## rachelle1975

caline said:


> rachelle1975 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Hun, just waiting to find out!
> Had bad reaction to BCP and apparently the down regging drug makes you hormonal & with night sweats.
> Why do your work want to know?
> My job has protocols in place through occupational health around stunning and 2ww to ensure non confrontational duties and 4 hour allowance for scans xx
> 
> Where do you work Rachelle, I think thats brilliant that your employers have that in place. Mine don't give a toss what I am going through and make me feel terrible about needing to swap shifts and having time off when I had OHSS. But thats the NHS for you...Click to expand...

Ahhh i'm a Detective in the police.... i think they'd be too worried about being sued hence the protocols in place:rofl:

Just to let you know re the side effects - i'm reacting quite badly to the down regging - either shouting abuse or crying and i have splitting headaches. Not everyone is the same but maybe limit the amount of training you do when you are DR?x


----------



## beanz

Hi there.

I was on Menopur and Suprecur and I had very few side-effects. The only one I really noticed was bloating and one headache. I was on a really high dose of Menopur and so count myself lucky!

I was told to drink a lot of water so was drinking about 3 litres a day which meant going to the loo a lot.


----------

